

Gawk 4.0.0 Now Available - adulau
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2011-06/msg00013.html

======
pkrumins
Last week I published a book on Awk called "Awk One-Liners Explained."

If you wish to learn Awk the fun way, take a look:
<http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-book/>

